# Wooden Sign Carving, Bonefish



## LazyRiverStudio (May 16, 2014)

Hello Everyone. 
I submitted some questions a month ago on this forum about finishes for this particular wood signs. I was surprised by how many guys gave me input. So thanks to everyone that exposed me to spar urethane. Stuff worked really well! I will use this regularly!!!

Anyhow, here are some pics of this custom wooden sign, made for cottage in Florida… featuring a bonefish carving. It is approx. 48" diameter x 4.5" thickness.

If anyone has any questions about carving or prep for carving, please let me know. I plan to hang out here.




























Thanks
Scott, Lazy River Studio
www.lazyriverstudio.com
www.lazyriverstudio.etsy.com


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Like I told you on your previous post, awesome work! You nailed it.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Nice work indeed!*


----------

